# Kopfhörer für unterwegs



## Mordox-Rajaxx (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo ich hatte mit letztens ein richtig geniales gaming headset gekauft das creative alpha tactic 3d gaming super mega gekauft welches ich absolut genial finde unterwegs quäle ich mich mit kleinen ohrhörern rum bisher immer mit dem original htc teilen von meinem desire heute hab ich mal wieder meine alten sennheiser ausgepackt das geht garnicht ich habe mich an den super sound gewöhnt und den würde ich auch gern unterwegs dabeihaben das sollten kopfhörer mit bügel sein also praktisch ein headset ohne mikro der bass sollte kräftig sein da ich gern metal höre und sie sollten nicht zu auffällig sein wobei ein kumpel von mir die koss hat bei denen der bass schon genial ist aber ich das design nicht ansprechend finde MAX 50€ 
danke


----------



## schneemaus (8. Februar 2011)

Bitte nutz doch nächstes Mal Satzzeichen, das wäre nett und mein Kopfschmerz-geplagtes Gehirn wird es dir danken. =)

Was die Kopfhörer angeht, ich hab diese hier und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ne Freundin von mir hat die weniger auffällige, dünnere Version, nämlich die hier und ist damit auch super zufrieden.

So, jetzt dürft ihr flamen, weil ich Skullcandy-Kopfhörer hab und die auch toll finde


----------



## Arosk (8. Februar 2011)

Edit: http://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-PX-100-II-Faltbarer-Stereo-Minikopfh%C3%B6rer/dp/B002VPDOH8/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1297193566&sr=8-16


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (8. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bitte nutz doch nächstes Mal Satzzeichen, das wäre nett und mein Kopfschmerz-geplagtes Gehirn wird es dir danken. =)
> 
> Was die Kopfhörer angeht, ich hab diese hier und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ne Freundin von mir hat die weniger auffällige, dünnere Version, nämlich die hier und ist damit auch super zufrieden.
> 
> So, jetzt dürft ihr flamen, weil ich Skullcandy-Kopfhörer hab und die auch toll finde



die sind ja ganz nett sind aber sehr teuer wie ich finde und das gesign is auch nich so mein fall^^


Arosk schrieb:


> Budget?



50 stehst da aber


----------



## schneemaus (8. Februar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Budget?



Steht ganz hinten im Post, maximal 50€, wie ich das verstanden hab.


Ähm, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Kommt bei Amazon wohl auf die Farbe an, wie teuer die sind ^^


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (8. Februar 2011)

^^ ja scheinbar aber ich find die sind so auffällig ^^


----------



## schneemaus (8. Februar 2011)

Also du möchtest Kopfhörer, die guten Sound liefern, aber unauffällig sind? Schonmal mit In-Ears probiert?


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2011)

Dezent und gut, bei mir haben sie aber nur ungefähr 1 Jahr gehalten - relative starker gebrauch. http://www.amazon.de/AKG-Acoustics-...=sr_1_3?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1297193856&sr=1-3


----------



## Arosk (8. Februar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Edit: http://www.amazon.de...7193566&sr=8-16



Wie gesagt.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (8. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dezent und gut, bei mir haben sie aber nur ungefähr 1 Jahr gehalten - relative starker gebrauch. http://www.amazon.de...97193856&sr=1-3



die sehen richtig genial aus kauf ich mir glaub ich


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Februar 2011)

Zu den Skullcandies: Irgendwie lustig, je hässlicher um so billiger XD

@Topic: Sollen das eher richtige Headphones sein oder doch Kopfhörer mit Bügel? Und In-Ear würde ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht nehmen. Ich habe Tinitus und glaube mir, das ist nicht lustig.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (8. Februar 2011)

ich hab mir jetzt die 

*AKG K 518 bestellt 
*


----------



## EspCap (8. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und In-Ear würde ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht nehmen. Ich habe Tinitus und glaube mir, das ist nicht lustig.



Ich sehe da irgendwie den Zusammenhang nicht. Ohrenschäden bekommt man durch zu laute Geräusche, woraus die kommen ist ziemlich irrelevant.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Februar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich sehe da irgendwie den Zusammenhang nicht. Ohrenschäden bekommt man durch zu laute Geräusche, woraus die kommen ist ziemlich irrelevant.



/sign. Da ist es egal, ob das In-Ears, normale Ohrstöpsel oder Headphones sind. Wenn's zu laut ist, ist's zu laut. Da sollte man eher auf den Discobesuch am Wochenende oder das allmonatliche Konzert in der ersten Reihe verzichten, und eben die Lautstärke nicht so hochdrehen ^^

Aber was die Skullcandies angeht, ja, hab ich auch schon festgestellt, je hässlicher die Farbe, desto billiger bei amazon, wahrscheinlich gehn die sonst nicht weg


----------



## The Mister L (10. April 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach nicht die beste Idee sich die AKG 518 zu bestellen. Prinzipiell bin ich sehr für AKG (benutz perönlich die K121 Studio, ein bewährtes Modell).

Ich habe, als ich auf der Suche nach DJ-Kopfhörern war (das sollen sie ja eigentlich sein), mal das Modell ausgetestet.
Folgende Probleme tuen sich für dich auf:
-Sie haben keine Muschen um dein Ohr sondern liegen auf diesen auf. Was bei anderen sehr gut funktioniert scheitert hier an den zu dünnen Ohrpolstern
 und dem zu harten Druck.
-Der zweite Punkt ist, dass sie ein geschlossenes System verwenden (offiziell ja DJ-Kopfhörer). Das kann in der S-Bahn angenem sein, allerdings hörst du nichtmehr was um dich herum passiert, was auf dem Fahrrad oder zu Fuß echt unangenehm sein kann.

Ich kann dir natürlich die AKG K121 Studio ans Herz legen, wenn du dich nicht von dem großen Aufbau abschrecken lässt, allerdings fangen die bei 80€ an.

Mit freundlichen Größen: L


----------



## Deathstyle (11. April 2011)

Ich hab sie auch, logisch sonst würd ich sie ja nicht empfehlen. 
Sie sind super, einziges Problem ist die Kabelbruchgefahr und daher der Verschleiß - nach einem Jahr relativ exzessivem Gebrauch sind die idR hin.


----------



## flander1974 (19. April 2011)

Hallo 

Also ich kann Dir die  [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Sennheiser CX 300 II Precision*  Kopfhörer wärmstens empfehlen. Sie tragen sich sehr angenehm und das Klangerlebnis ist fantastisch.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Phoenixdown (23. April 2011)

hört sich gut an, werd ich auch mal probieren


----------

